# Slave auctions still going on in Haiti !!



## 52ndStreet (Jan 16, 2010)

I saw a report the other night on ABC News Nightline, that stated if you had $200 U.S. dollars you could buy  a child , male or female in Haiti. So wha twe have is a form of modern day slavey that is still going on in Haiti.!


----------



## ba1614 (Jan 16, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I saw a report the other night on ABC News Nightline, that stated if you had $200 U.S. dollars you could buy  a child , male or female in Haiti. So wha twe have is a form of modern day slavey that is still going on in Haiti.!



Did they manage to tie it to Bush and/or Cheney?


----------



## Colin (Jan 16, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I saw a report the other night on ABC News Nightline, that stated if you had $200 U.S. dollars you could buy  a child , male or female in Haiti. So wha twe have is a form of modern day slavey that is still going on in Haiti.!



You going to blame that on whitey too!


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 16, 2010)

Please give more information 52nd. Since we do not have tv here and a slow connection that won't support video I cannot watch this. So would you please give more information about what you are talking about. 

Who are these children being sold to? Where do they go? Who is buying them?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Jan 16, 2010)

Colin said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a report the other night on ABC News Nightline, that stated if you had $200 U.S. dollars you could buy  a child , male or female in Haiti. So wha twe have is a form of modern day slavey that is still going on in Haiti.!
> ...



Oh what the Hell. Why not?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Jan 16, 2010)

This should be no big suprise. It's horrible but children are being sold all over the place. Child slave labor is a sad reality worldwide. There are children being sold on the market for much cheaper. Nothing new. It surely needs to be dealt with, though.


----------



## Yukon (Jan 16, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I saw a report the other night on ABC News Nightline, that stated if you had $200 U.S. dollars you could buy  a child , male or female in Haiti. So wha twe have is a form of modern day slavey that is still going on in Haiti.!



I don't believe you.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks like I need to make a trip to Haiti then.

I need a good yard-slave.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 16, 2010)

uptownlivin90 said:


> This should be no big suprise. It's horrible but children are being sold all over the place. Child slave labor is a sad reality worldwide. There are children being sold on the market for much cheaper. Nothing new. It surely needs to be dealt with, though.



that is exactly right,, coyote's from Mexico smuggle small girls to be sold as sex slaves into the US and the libtards still want open borders..


----------



## noose4 (Jan 16, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > This should be no big suprise. It's horrible but children are being sold all over the place. Child slave labor is a sad reality worldwide. There are children being sold on the market for much cheaper. Nothing new. It surely needs to be dealt with, though.
> ...



If the borders are open why is it called smuggling?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 16, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > This should be no big suprise. It's horrible but children are being sold all over the place. Child slave labor is a sad reality worldwide. There are children being sold on the market for much cheaper. Nothing new. It surely needs to be dealt with, though.
> ...



Damn Coyote's.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 16, 2010)

noose4 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



Prove the borders are closed!


----------



## Queen (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow, weird thread. Lots of rumors and gossip without any links and proof. 

Let's recap: $200 and you can buy a child slave from Haiti, you can also buy a child slave from Mexico and smuggle it through the closed border, yet the border is open and still it's called smuggling. 

The only proof being asked for is proof that the border is closed. 

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!

Awesome.


----------



## blu (Jan 16, 2010)

the child slave issue in haiti has been known about for years and reported many times over.  much of the sales happens inside hte same family (within a degree or two) but it doesn't stopped the children systematic rape and pimping


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 16, 2010)

blu said:


> the child slave issue in haiti has been known about for years and reported many times over.  much of the sales happens inside hte same family (within a degree or two) but it doesn't stopped the children systematic rape and pimping



Pimpin' ain't easy


----------



## noose4 (Jan 16, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



duuhh the fact that there is a need for coyote's to smuggle these people in instead of them just walking in without fear is proof.


----------



## Silkcity19 (Jan 16, 2010)

Queen said:


> Wow, weird thread. Lots of rumors and gossip without any links and proof.
> 
> Let's recap: $200 and you can buy a child slave from Haiti, you can also buy a child slave from Mexico and smuggle it through the closed border, yet the border is open and still it's called smuggling.
> 
> ...



That's what 52nd St does, throws a pile of shit against the wall to see what sticks


----------



## Colin (Jan 16, 2010)

Silkcity19 said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, weird thread. Lots of rumors and gossip without any links and proof.
> ...



But 52nd Street IS a pile of shit!


----------



## potter 58 (Jan 16, 2010)

hEY LUSH GOES TO THE dom rep WITH A BOAT LAOD OF SMOMEONE ELSES VIAGRA, DO YA THINK HE WENT ACROSS THE BORDER TO FIND HIS LITTLE BOYS


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 17, 2010)

RodISHI said:


> Please give more information 52nd. Since we do not have tv here and a slow connection that won't support video I cannot watch this. So would you please give more information about what you are talking about.
> 
> Who are these children being sold to? Where do they go? Who is buying them?



Just go to the ABC News website. The reporters name is "Dan Harris" , and search "Dan Harris Slavery in Haiti".
I hope you have a computer.


----------



## Yukon (Jan 17, 2010)

Haiti and New Orleans have a lot in common - the GOP ignored both when tragedy struck, and you wonder why the Negro supports the Democrats? Give your collective heads a shake.


----------



## AkronGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

Yukon said:


> Haiti and New Orleans have a lot in common - the GOP ignored both when tragedy struck, and you wonder why the Negro supports the Democrats? Give your collective heads a shake.



Well the DNC gave it as much attention as the GOP. And the situation in Haiti today, is the byproduct of their government, not of the GOP or the DNC. 

And the DNC were too busy extracting every corrupt dollar they could out of New Orleans.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Jan 31, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > This should be no big suprise. It's horrible but children are being sold all over the place. Child slave labor is a sad reality worldwide. There are children being sold on the market for much cheaper. Nothing new. It surely needs to be dealt with, though.
> ...


I thought that was _the reason_ favoured amnesty?


----------

